# 10 Knives Just Finished



## IFLY4U (Mar 16, 2007)

I finally got a enough of the wifes honey do items done to be able to get back to making knives. These are almost finished.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 16, 2007)

Man, those are beatiful.

How much??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2007)

Excellant work!! How bout a closeup shot of that little sweetheart in the upper left hand corner in the top pic.


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 16, 2007)

*Upper left close up*

Helle Polar blade, Axis Stag and brass.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2007)

Gary, you have outdone yourself yet once again!   I'm liking that one on the bottom left (10 pic shot)...that is the one you made up for me...let me know where to send $ to and how much and I'll get this moving for ya.   Thanks  BB96


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 16, 2007)

BB96, That one is yours and is standing by for shipment. 

4th one down on left  and all 5 on the right are still available.
Gary


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2007)

payment sent via PayPal...


----------



## Jasper (Mar 16, 2007)

WOW! Truly talented dude right there!


----------



## Burl E. (Mar 19, 2007)

Those are F-I-N-E fine, fine , fine!!!


----------



## hav2hunt (Mar 19, 2007)

*Knife*

Paypal payment sent.


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 19, 2007)

3 left. 4th one down on the left and the 2nd and 4th one down on the right.


----------



## tgriffin (Mar 19, 2007)

Never did see any prices??


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 20, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Dub (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning.  I'd be proud to own any of those!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2007)

received mine today Gary...once again, Thanks...stunning work!        SCAREY SHARP TOO!


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. I try to make every knife one that I would be happy to carry.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 27, 2007)

I bought the bottom right knife in the picture from Gary. It is even prettier in your hand than looking at it on the computer.

I already had a plain Helle knife and knew how well it performed on deer and hogs. The Helle uses a laminated blade which makes it easy to sharpen and stays sharp. 

Getting a chance to have the good characteristics of the blade plus all the upgrades to the blade, let alone the beautiful handle in a reasonable priced package was more than I could stand.

As pretty as this knife is, I bought it to use and it will be on my belt or in my pack when I am in the woods.

Thanks Gary!


----------



## mwalker1313 (Mar 30, 2007)

hey Gary, interested in the curved handle on the top right


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 31, 2007)

Mwalker, it is already sold and on its way to Hawaii. I will be making more of them in the future but I will be in St Louis on business all next week. PM me and I will be checking the forum while I am gone.
Gary


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 2, 2007)

I got the one on the right in the middle. Absolutely beautiful. I got to use it yesterday to help cut up a hog. It cut through the meat like it was butter! Thanks again Gary.


----------



## chewie1014 (Apr 4, 2007)

Interested in the 4th down on right and possibly the 4th down on left.  Shoot me a PM on prices and how to get you the money.  Thanks - Chewie1014


----------



## PIMO (Apr 5, 2007)

*Got mine*

last week.  Gary makes a mean knife and the Helle blade is great.

Check out his website.... www.grahamknifeworks.com


----------



## smitty (Apr 15, 2007)

*Got mine today!*

 Nothing but the best quality blade and workmanship from Gary.Couldn't be happier with my new knife,thanks Gary Can't wait to put it to use on a hog or turkey and plenty of deer this fall........


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Apr 15, 2007)

from the looks of things, those beauties went like hotcakes !!


----------



## IFLY4U (Apr 16, 2007)

They went pretty fast. I have two left; the 2nd one down on the right and the 4th one down on the left.


----------



## fireman401 (Apr 17, 2007)

How much for 2nd one down on right?


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Apr 17, 2007)

How much for the knive?


----------



## IFLY4U (Apr 18, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## vcd1363 (Apr 23, 2007)

Received my knife today (4th down on left), it is absolutely beautiful, great job, let me know when you have some more ready. thanks again, vcd1363.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 23, 2007)

is the top left and bottom right in the secomnd pic still avilable?


----------



## IFLY4U (Apr 24, 2007)

The top left one in the second picture is the only one that I have left. Fishing season and turkey season is here so I am taking a break from knife making for a little while.


----------



## It's Me (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't take to long of a break. I'm ready to see some more of your work!

Dennis.


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 18, 2007)

Two questions for you if you do not mind.  One how do you learn to make knives like that?  What are the prices of these knives


----------



## IFLY4U (Jun 19, 2007)

I should get back to knife making before to much longer. We have been busy opening a medical clinic and have not had much knife making time available. I was lucky in learning to make them because a fellow knife maker took time to point me in the right direction and every knife maker that I spoke with since took time to answer my questions. The price varies depending materials used.
Gary


----------



## jones (Jun 21, 2007)

*awesome knives*

pm me next time you make a batch.i will need 4 of the top left.thanks!!


----------



## It's Me (Jun 23, 2007)

*Graham Knife*

As soon as you get back working on knives, I'd like to order anothor one...but, set a new bar, I'll pay for it. Challenge yourself to the best work you ever done.  Everyone on this forum should have a "Graham" knife. Frankly, you should be branding the name and selling them commercially.

Dennis.


----------



## IFLY4U (Jun 24, 2007)

Dennis, Thank you for the kind words. Now you have really put the pressure on me.


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 24, 2007)

I would liek to know a base price so I know how much to save up.  Those are beautiful knives


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 24, 2007)

snipehunter said:


> I would liek to know a base price so I know how much to save up.  Those are beautiful knives



That could make for two of us cause I know they are not cheap with the looks of them But I just wanna be ready for the knifes the top pictures bout half way down some really mean lookin knifes.....


----------



## IFLY4U (Jun 24, 2007)

They run between $85-$115 depending on materials and details and they come with a sheath made to fit the knife. Shipping is a flat rate $4.55 via USPS Priority Mail.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 26, 2007)

When is your next batch due out? I got to have me one of those.


----------



## IFLY4U (Jun 27, 2007)

Due to incoming orders, it is looking like mid August.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 27, 2007)

IFLY4U said:


> Due to incoming orders, it is looking like mid August.


Can't wait.  I get first pick of the litter.


----------



## It's Me (Oct 9, 2007)

What's IFLY4U been up to? Hopefully some knife making.

Dennis.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Oct 10, 2007)

It's Me said:


> What's IFLY4U been up to? Hopefully some knife making.
> 
> Dennis.




 DITTO !!! 

 BCW


----------



## IFLY4U (Oct 12, 2007)

Trying to get a medical business off of the ground while working a full time job on the side and keeping 3 kids out of trouble. I was able to squeeze in a caribou hunt to Alaska in September as well but I have been playing catch up from that ever since.


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just used my knife to clean a moose and an 8 point deer!  the guide was having to sharpen his second knife and mine was still sharp!


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Oct 22, 2007)

i want one! let me know when some are ready!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 22, 2007)

are you pressing the steel yourself or buying the blade and making the handles for them?  either way, they're gorgeous.  PM me on your prices for what is still available if you get the time.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 27, 2007)

How much are your knives??????


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 29, 2007)

sharp blades, this was just a few posts up 



IFLY4U said:


> They run between $85-$115 depending on materials and details and they come with a sheath made to fit the knife. Shipping is a flat rate $4.55 via USPS Priority Mail.



i fly, i hope to have one of your blades one day myself!!!


----------



## PIMO (Nov 16, 2007)

*I have*

field dressed 2 deer this season with mine (cut the sternums on both deer) and it is still sharp.

Thanks Gary.


----------



## IFLY4U (Nov 17, 2007)

I am starting to get caught up. I will be posting pictures on a new thread tonight or in the morning.


----------



## It's Me (Nov 19, 2007)

PIMO said:


> field dressed 2 deer this season with mine (cut the sternums on both deer) and it is still sharp.
> 
> Thanks Gary.



Field dressed this one a couple of weeks ago with one of Gary's kinves. It did a great job!

Dennis.


----------



## chinquapin (Dec 7, 2007)

Gary does great work!!!!!!  I picked up three from him for xmas presents.  Can't go wrong with the quality of these knives.  They'll take the hair off your arm out of the package.  THe sheaths fit perfectly, I am very pleased.
THanks Gary,
BEn


----------



## marknga (Dec 7, 2007)

I would be interested when they are ready......

Mark


----------

